

Introducing Containerville - edward
http://londontheinside.com/2014/09/30/introducing-containerville/

======
gregpilling
A slab of insulation on the roof and a decent zoned heat pump and that would
be great. Ramen profitable almost immediately, if only because of the low
costs. Maybe this was the concept that was behind the Google Barge (just
kidding).

a 40' container is 320 sq ft, which might compare to some studios in SF or NY.
The Hi-Cubes get a little more headroom, and they can come with hardwood
floors (durable when forklifts drive on them). A mixed use
office/living/server farm setup could be had. Use one as an office, and
another as a tiny warehouse.

I think the idea has some real merit. I have some land in Tucson which I would
try it on, it might be zoned correctly (Misc Commercial - it was a church and
parsonage), if someone else can fund the containers. Email in username.

~~~
ams6110
I'd want some more windows, or at least skylights... seems very very
claustrophobic.

~~~
j1o1h1n
How about slowglass?

------
lordbusiness
Containers are a brilliant solution for many small businesses, and are already
proving effective. Check out Boxpark, also in Shoreditch, which is a superb
little amalgamation of retailers and restaurants.

[http://www.boxpark.co.uk](http://www.boxpark.co.uk)

~~~
londonymous
Also The Artworks which just popped up in Elephant & Castle.

[http://www.theartworks-uk.com/](http://www.theartworks-uk.com/)

------
ianlevesque
That looks like it would get really hot with a bunch of computer equipment
inside.

~~~
gregpilling
It could be insulated easily.

------
kolev
Isn't working in a Faraday cage unhealthy?

~~~
skj
Not if you remember your tin-foil hat.

~~~
kolev
I was trying to be funny, not serious. And thanks for the downvote!

~~~
skj
Wasn't me.

~~~
kolev
I apologize then! There seem to be a lot of idiots with unhealthy sense of
humor. They keep downvoting me like their life depends on this or that
downvoting compensates for their meager existence!

